

Rate my app (iconswitch.me) - iOS icon creator - nhangen

http://iconswitch.me/<p>I got tired of manually exporting, resizing, and re-naming icons from Fireworks and Photoshop, so we built a PHP script to automatically convert a 512x512 image into the necessary bundle used for iOS apps, including iPad, retina, and spotlight.<p>Still unsure how I'll use it to promote anything, but for now it's something I made because I needed it.<p>Thoughts welcome.
======
gus_massa
Clicky: <http://iconswitch.me/>

Nice work. My comments:

+) Is it possible to use only one button? When I browse and select the image,
I expect it to be uploaded automatically. For example Gmail and Tineye have
this behavior.

+) Try to show more feedback about the uploaded image. When I upload the
image, almost instantly a download notification appears. (I think that it was
"too fast".) I expected to see some changes before the download is available.
For example:

    
    
      - see an upload progress bar
    
      - see an scaled version of the image in the site (this is important)
    
      - see a fake "working" progress bar :)
    
      - see a message "Your images are ready to download"
    
      - see a "download button" in case the automatic download fails or I touch "cancel".

~~~
nhangen
Thanks, all great points.

The progress bar is next in line, as is a preview. I also agree on the instant
download - it was just a quick way to make it work.

Appreciate it!

------
solipsist
This site is also a must-have for iOS developers who want to see the
glossy/rounded edges version of their icons:

<http://www.midnightmobility.com/iphone-icon/>

------
NickFitz
Very nice, and just saved me a lot of messing about. Thank you!

------
farout
Wow - this is awesome. I have a lot iPhone apps so this will be real useful to
me.

suggestions:

I would change the titles of the buttons:

Isn't "Upload" really "Download icons"? Isn't "Browse" really "Upload photo"?

progress bar or status message for each action.

Add cancel button just in case.

below the fold explain the steps or add text near the buttons:

Step1. Upload photo

Step2. Download icons

Done.

I am curious what did you use to make this app? php? what did you call to
resize? I have been working with iOS so I doing some transforms but I have
done nothing like this in other languages.

Very nice.

~~~
nhangen
You know, you're right - the upload really could be a download or "convert"
button.

It's made in php, I might throw the code up on Github once I get a final
version I'm happy with.

